# James Posey leaving Houston



## ajsese (Jul 22, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0722/1584254.html

Posey signs offer sheet with Memphis


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy crap this is terrible... but I was expecting some team to come up with an offer for Posey in the $3.0 - $3.5 range.


> "It's really in their court right now," Posey said of the Rockets.


 Depends how much Gumby see's Posey fitting into the Rockets roster, and based on that Alexander will match. I hope he matches. :heart:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

:upset: :upset: :upset: 

I will take you down if you don't match it, Les:upset: :upset:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We will get our monies worth down the road with Posey because he brings it every night. Rocket fans will be pleased.

If Les doesn't match, he betta bring it because a majority of the quality supporting cast is being snatched up.

Les, say HELLO to Lamar for me. (Rice/Nachbar isn't going to cut the mustard.)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Odom coming to Houston is a pipedream. We best resign Posey and work from there.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

NOoooooooooo.....

We need Posey. Hes our version of Artest/odom/Bowen/D. Mason.

He is a good player. I think he wants to leave because he knows he cant be a superstar on this team. 

If you want to be optimistic this will give Eddie Griffin and Bostjan Nachbar more minutes. But Posey is still the better player for the 3 spot.

Somthing has to be done.

--- Trade proposition. Cuttino Mobley and a 1st round pick for desmond Mason and Micheal Redd. (but i doubt The bucks would part with these core players especially now that they have Ford and are rebuilding)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd trade anyone but Ming and Francis to get Mason.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I'd trade anyone but Ming and Francis to get Mason.


So would I. Mobely Griffin for Redd and D. Mason. We still have a outside shooter(whose more unselfish) and Mason is a great Rebounder so we wouldnt miss Eddie in that department. But i would miss Griffins shot Blocking. Mason is a great defender and all around athlete. WOld be an upgrade from Posey. Maurice Taylor is good on Offense but thats abbout it. NO rebounding shotblocking etc. But Yao maybe able to control the paint witout Griffin. 

Rockets

Francis
Redd
Mason
Taylor/Badlane(2nd round pick)/Cato??(for rebounding shotblocking)
Yao

(Francis Redd and Mason on the Fast Break :yes: )

Bucks

Ford
Mobley
Thomas
Griffin
Smith??/Gadruric

(would be a great 3 point shooting team)


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> --- Trade proposition. Cuttino Mobley and a 1st round pick for desmond Mason and Micheal Redd. (but i doubt The bucks would part with these core players especially now that they have Ford and are rebuilding)


yeh i dont think the bucks will even do Redd straight up for mobley. Red is bigger and will probably be the better player in the future. Mobley is a expendable commodity in houston. The cat doesnt fit in with houstons future plans. Look for him to be traded for a pure shooter or someone who scores in the flow of the offense and doesnt look for his shots.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> yeh i dont think the bucks will even do Redd straight up for mobley. Red is bigger and will probably be the better player in the future. Mobley is a expendable commodity in houston. The cat doesnt fit in with houstons future plans. Look for him to be traded for a pure shooter or someone who scores in the flow of the offense and doesnt look for his shots.


How about ----

Mobley+ Griffin+ future 1st round pick for Redd and D. Mason?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Milwaukee will have no intention of doing either of those trade's. Rebuilding teams NEVER trade for guys like Mobley, who have fluctuating consistencies and a raw, unproven skinny brick shooter like Eddie G. Expiring contract Glen Rice would have to be included for incentive... but I know Les doesn't want to load more unwanted contracts to the Rockets.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That first trade might get a good laugh out of them, but that's all. The second trade is one that they would probably consider, but then turn down. Mobley just isn't the type of player that teams really want, despite his ability to put up numbers.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Are we going over the luxury tax threshold if we match Posey's contract? If so, I don't think we will match.

I've said this and I will say it again. Houston's cap management is absolutely crap. The team is going nowhere under this type of management, just admit it.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

desmond is from texas, so he probably wouldnt mind returning to his home state. they might not be able to get him this year, but next year he is a free agent. i dont know if he is restricted or not though...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> desmond is from texas, so he probably wouldnt mind returning to his home state. they might not be able to get him this year, but next year he is a free agent. i dont know if he is restricted or not though...


I heard he was already talking extension, and it was very high numbers, but not max...I heard this from his good friend Doug Gottlieb...Quick, let's trade Glen Rice's contract for him!!


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Are we going over the luxury tax threshold if we match Posey's contract? If so, I don't think we will match.


Yes, if Houston matches the offer, it will put them in luxury tax land. Way to go, Jerry! I've been wanting to get Posey since he torched my Grizzlies two seasons ago when he was on the Nuggets.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats. Jerry West obviously knows what's going on with luxury tax thing. He stole Watson (?) from the Sonics last year in a similar situation too. It must be good to have a GM who understands the stuff.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> He is a good player. I think he wants to leave because he knows he cant be a superstar on this team.


James Posey CAN NOT and WILL NOT be a superstar on ANY team.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> James Posey CAN NOT and WILL NOT be a superstar on ANY team.


You misunderstood what i said. I didnt say he will be an allstar. Just that he knows he cant shine in Huoston. He wants make a big name for himeself and knows theres no way that will happen in houston.


----------

